# What to do....what to do??



## TulsaFlyer (Sep 21, 2009)

Well, I had my first layout pretty much laid out and ready to start gluing things down. (N-scale on a 30X80 door.)

Then my brother decides to offer up all the parts from his old layout (I never even knew he had it!!)

So now I have an extra 20ft. or so of track, a complete train and several buildings.

So......should I start over with a larger layout or make another layout?
I'm kind of thinking about going with a 4'X8' layout.
What would you guys do?


Jody


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Well...you're the only one who can tell what your possibilities are (space restrictions,budget,skills,etc) but if you can handle it,going from 30X80 to 48X96 is a huge improvement as to what you can create in terms of operation possibilities.You can keep the same basic trackplan and increase your curves diameters for one,or start redesigning a whole new plan with more tracks,maybe an extra main or extra sidings,etc.
However,twenty feet of tracks won't carry you very much further as this gets eaten up pretty fast.Also,it may be much older copper tracks,wich oxydize all the time that you may regret installing.There are questions you'll have to answer yourself but if you can stretch it,I strongly recommend the 4X8,wich is a size for wich many very interesting trackplans have been published.My two cents....


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

you do realise that this question is pointed to you mostly, right?
i would try to incorporate that stuff into the layout. but "i'm going to do exactly nothing!" is also an option


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

Can you add an modular L section off of your current layout? Run two independent lines in the same layout. I have found that having multiple running lines produces more visual appeal. Also if the trains cross throughout the same areas is draws the views in different paths instead of the same circles.


----------

